# Found a Warrior to have fun with



## Barebo (Jun 10, 2020)

Wrong seat of course, but with some TLC I can cruise it around. Not sure of the manufacturer? I believe it spent considerable time outdoors.
When I removed the front tire the tube had Warrior in white block letters and said made in Belgium. The green rim strip is still pliable and heavy duty.
Can anyone relate any info  - year, make, etc.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 11, 2020)

It’s a Mid 60’s Snyder built middleweight( like Rollfast/Hawthorne). Have fun with it!


----------



## Barebo (Jun 11, 2020)

Thank you for that. I was leaning towards Huffy or Rollfast as it was similar to one my best friend had in the late 60's.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 12, 2020)

That style chain guard was new in '63, and used along with the other styles til Snyder closed in '75.


----------



## Barebo (Jun 12, 2020)

I removed the crank and cleaned the rust off as much as possible - bearings were fine so I greased them and reassembled. Cleaning the surface rust from the chain ring was a task but it looks better now. Front wheel was really gummy so it got the same and the rust on the painted rims will never be completely gone. Dismantled the Komet coaster brake and the shoes are worn some but completely cleaned it and packed it full of grease and she'll skid that back tire!  2 new tires installed. Changed the seat and have new bars coming. 
I'm leaving the original paint as is. I wiped it down with WD40 and it has a nice patina that only comes with age. I rode it a few miles and realize how far we've come as compared to my Trek 7100 - 21 speed alloy frame hybrid!!! I love the looks you get riding an old bike! After I get the bars I'll update the picture. Serial # is J144151 with SE stamped above it?

Thanks Adam for the input - much appreciated! I'm not "hard core" but love bicycles in general.


----------



## Barebo (Jun 24, 2020)

Here is the "Custom" Edition.


----------

